# SQLJ-Unterstützung in eclipse



## AKST (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

wie sieht es mit der SQLJ-Unterstützung in eclipse aus?
Könnt ihr plugins empfehlen? Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit sqlj in eclipse gemacht?

Gruß


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Hab zwar kein Plug-in für dich aber eine Frage: Musst du WIRKLICH SQLJ machen?
Ich fand die Entwicklung damit ziemlich ätzend ... vor allem das Verwenden des ollen Päprozessors ging mir ganz gewaltig auf die Nerven, außerdem sieht man kaum Projekte die SQLJ wirklich einsetzen...

Gruß Tom


----------



## AKST (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo Tom,

ich habe hier ein Oracle-Buch indem sich ein Kapitel mit dem Einsatz von Oracle in Java beschäftigt. Darin geht es auch um SQLJ. Beim Durchlesen kommt mir SQLJ komfortabler vor als das normale JDBC-Handling vor, weswegen ich es mal ausprobieren wollte.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Wenn du ein "wirklich" flexibles und komfortables JDBC Abstraktionsframework willst solltest du dir iBatis anschauen... http://www.ibatis.com/

Gruß Tom


----------



## AKST (26. Januar 2005)

Schaue ich mir mal an.


----------



## jschmied (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

 Schön zu wissen, das es alternativen gibt ;-).

 Aber wie ist es jetzt. Unterstützt Eclipse SQLJ (das von Oracle)?

 Danke

 Jürgen Schmied


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Derweil kann ich leider kein solches Plugin für Eclipse ausmachen... obwohl es für IBM's WSAD sowas geben soll: http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cach...charticles/0210_fung/fung.html+sqlj+fung.html

Ansonsten sieht's jedoch mau aus. Es soll aber auch ne Möglichkeit geben den sqlj Kompiler mittels eines Anttask's laufen zu lassen, was aber mangels Editor-Unterstützung (
#sql {INSERT INTO FOO(id,data0,data1) VALUES (1,'a','b')}; 
wird vom Java Editor (Korrekterweise) als Ungültige Zeile angemeckert
) nicht wirklich was bringen mag. Aber wie schon gesagt der SQLJ Standard ist IMHO tot wie man auch zeitweilen an der Erreichbarkeit von http://www.sqlj.org sehen kann...

Gruß Tom


----------



## jschmied (7. Februar 2005)

Oracle hat den SQLJ-Support wegen vieler Proteste von Entwicklern wieder in Oracle 10 aufgenommen. Anscheinend ist es doch nicht so tot...

Ich find's jedenfalls gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## jschmied (7. Februar 2005)

Der Link zu IBM aus dem Google Cache geht. Leider kommt man nicht mehr an die Downloads.
Wer's hat, bitte melden !

Danke!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Ah ha, davon wusste ich bis jetzt noch nichts...
kann man das irgendwo nachlesen?

Die technischen Artikel für Entwickler enthalten mal keinen Hinweis auf eine "wiederaufnahme" der alten SQLJ Gepflogenheiten:
http://www.oracle.com/technology/pub/articles/tech_dev.html

Auch die FAQ zu Oracle SQLJ hat sich seit 2001 nicht mehr geändert. Soll den nur wieder die Unterstützung kommen ohne irgendwelchen neuen Features?

//Edit für interessierte hier mal ein Link zu ner Präsentation über SQLJ:
http://www.dbis.informatik.hu-berlin.de/lehre/WS0405/DBSI/praktikum/folien_praktikum_10.pdf

Gruß Tom


----------



## jschmied (7. Februar 2005)

http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/java/sqlj_jdbc/index.html



SQLJ

SQLJ is Back!

The initial motivation for desupporting SQLJ was it's low adoption by the J2EE commnity however, we found out that it has been largely adopted by database developers. Following numerous complaints, and listening to his customers, Oracle has reverted the SQLJ Desupport decision; we have cancelled the Metalink Desupport Notice. Starting with Oracle Database 10g 10.1.0.4 patch set release, the SQLJ translator will be re-enabled, again. In the mean time, customers have full access to SQLJ functionalities using -sqlj option of the new Oracle Database 10g JPublisher utility.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Ah ja interessant danke für den Link ;-)
Wenn du unbedingt SQLJ Support brauchst UND auf Eclipse verzichten willst solltest du dir vielleicht mal den Oracle JDeveloper anschauen, der kann sicher SQLJ.

Gruß Tom


----------

